# do with it what you will...



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

got a link to this from another prepping site

http://recapmasonjars.com/


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

More accessibility, less airtight. How long could you store food with a lid like that? Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Autumnvicky said:


> More accessibility, less airtight. How long could you store food with a lid like that? Has anyone tried it out?


it's not for long term storage that's for sure


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Looks to me like it was made to use after you opened your sealed jar. More of a replacement to make it easier to pour, not to can.*


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Dixie said:


> *Looks to me like it was made to use after you opened your sealed jar. More of a replacement to make it easier to pour, not to can.*


I was thinking "shake and pour" things like pancake mix. Or for those that like using their mason jars as cups, it would keep the bugs out.


----------

